# Got one!



## tree md (Nov 12, 2008)

Hunted all day yesterday and didn't see a thing. Hunted this morning and had a 7 point come through at 7:40 AM. Nailed him at 39 yards!

I saw him coming a pretty long ways off, maybe a hundred yards, and stood up and got ready for a shot in case he came my way. After I stood up I lost him for a minute when he hung up behind some trees (he was freshening up a scrape I had found a few days ago). Finally he came out on the other side of the trees and entered the woodlot I was in. Looked like he was gonna come through out of range but I got turned around and ready for a shot if it presented itself. Sure enough he started angling towards me a little so I picked out a good opening where it looked like you could drive a truck through. As he past by an old, thick, knarley tree I drew my bow. As he stepped into the lane I had picked out I gave him a soft mouth bleat and he stopped and looked in my direction. I let fly and hit him perfectly tight behind his right shoulder (ranged the shot at 39 yards, my longest and best shot ever). As he ran off I cursed because I could see a lot of the arrow sticking out of him and thought that I hadn't gotten a lot of penetration. My worries were unfounded though because he ran 30 yards, stopped, staggered and fell dead. From the time I shot him till the time he fell dead you could have counted 15. Very quick kill. Double lunged him.

I'm shooting a Bowtech Guardian with Gold Tip arrows and Razorcap broadheads.

He's a 7 point but mature. He went 155 dressed out. Not my best buck but certainly my best archery kill to date and a trophy to me.


----------



## deeker (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice buck!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice, He has some dark antlers.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice buck.


----------



## cjk (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice. You forget about all the hours waiting in the stand after a shot like that.


----------



## tree md (Nov 14, 2008)

cjk said:


> Nice. You forget about all the hours waiting in the stand after a shot like that.




LOL, I normally try to wait an hour before I start tracking. This one only ran 30 yards before he piled up. He was only 50 yards from my tree and I could see him through my binos and tell he was dead. I tried waiting an hour because you just never know but I only made it 10 minutes before I gave in and went to claim him.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 16, 2008)

Excellent bow kill!
Love the chocolate antlers.


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats. Nice buck.

Had a 2 1/2 year old pass under my stand last Saturday. Got his antlers hung up in my tow rope. Gave me a bit of a scare until the rope finally flipped off his left side main beam.

We have some pretty good size deer where I have the privilege of hunting. Decided to pass on the above buck and hopefully will get a chance at a bruiser during rifle.

Did get a nice mature doe a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## trimmmed (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice deer!


----------



## 1 woodpile (Nov 17, 2008)

hes a nice one...


----------



## tree md (Nov 17, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Congrats. Nice buck.
> 
> Had a 2 1/2 year old pass under my stand last Saturday. Got his antlers hung up in my tow rope. Gave me a bit of a scare until the rope finally flipped off his left side main beam.
> 
> ...



LOL, why bring a rifle? just lasso one with your tow rope!!! Too cool!

Had an immature 6 point come in to 10 yards yesterday. Same with a nice doe. Thought about taking the doe but there is a fresh scrape 20 yards from my tree and figured I would wait and see if she would draw a mature buck in. Both the 6 point and the doe were checking out the scrape. The doe peed in it. I like to let the does walk this time of year and use them for live bait on Mr. Big.

Good luck to all the hunters here on AS!


----------

